# American Bulldog advice



## C.l.familiaris (Dec 1, 2008)

This is really a job for a behaviourist but I want to run it past folks on here first.

We have a 16 month AB, shes been brought up in our house from a tiny pup along with our other dog who is a staffie, shes vacinated, spayed micro chipped and been to obedience training, we knew they were a hard work breed and were prepared for that, as soon as we got her we saw a puppy trainer and as she got bigger we took her to obedience training, shes a total sweetheart really freindly to people and always been ok with other dogs.

She is 16 months old now about a month ago our rabbit escaped and devastatingly she killed it, my wife and I were gutted and totally blame ourselves but had to put it into perspective that she did what 80% of dogs in her position would of done, the rabbit should not of been out and we would obviously never of let her out if we had known.

Now last week her and our staff had a bit of a spat which ended with the staff unconcious for a few seconds, they have had a couple of minor spats before which we expected but never to this degree, since then my wife is really upset and doesnt want the dogs near each other, so we have been keeping them split up, which they dont understand they still want to play and theres no aggression between them now, Rosie (AB) is just a bit bumbling sweet natured clutz but what my wife has seen the last few weeks has worried her and she doesnt want us to make a mistake, when you see her its hard to imagine anything bad happening because shes such a sweet dog, we have obviously been much more careful with her though, walking her in places with no other dogs, but we have two cats at home as well and my wife is worried I need advice?


----------



## tripod (Feb 14, 2010)

You are right - you need the intervention of a qualified behaviourist. Your staffie has been seriously injured as a result and this is likely to worsen.

Have Rosie to the vet for a behaviour panel and check up and get a referral to an APBC behaviourist as soon as possible.

Rosie is of a type of dog that is associated with high prey drive and potentially high arousal so supervision about your small pets is essential. Keeping the two dogs separated is also a good idea and managing resources such as beds, toys and food is also important.

If another fight does occur it will be difficult to control and will be another op for the two dogs to practice this behaviour.

This is not the place for advice on such serious matters and professional help from a QUALIFIED practioner is essential.

Best of luck


----------



## C.l.familiaris (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi there, thanks for your reply, so with APBC are all the people on the members list behaviourists?


----------



## tripod (Feb 14, 2010)

There are several levels of membership. Full members have both academic quals and experience and will work with your vet in developing a treatment plan for you and your dog.

Contact your vet and ask him for a referral. If your pet is insured speak to your vet about that too as behaviour consults will also be covered, depending on the insurance companies.


----------



## topseyturvey (Feb 1, 2010)

Hate to say this but I would be seeking to rehome one of these dogs,your staffie has been seriously injured,it could be a dead dog next time they have a spat,you have to put the health,safety and welfare of both dogs first before your own feelings.

Do *not* under any circumstances leave these two dogs on there own together.

An old saying springs to mind,dogs fight for breeding rights,bitches fight for breathing rights.

I hope you sort this terrible sitution out for the sake of both dogs concerned.


----------

